# BRILLO IS HOME :)



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my hedgie is home and his name is Brillo. He is sleeping in his cage after the hour long trip from the breeder's. He seems to be a very active little boy and spent the whole car trip trying to climb out of the travel cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, congrats! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awww!!! congrats, post pics soon


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

yay! congrats on your new baby!
cant wait to see the little guy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!
Post pics soon,good luck with him!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Just a little update...

He is finally awake and running around. I guess all the monkey buisness in the car wore him out. He is really enjoying his wheel and my boyfriend and I put stickers on the outside of it so that we can see the wheel moving.  

He is probably going to be up all night though, considering he slept about 6 hours once he was settled into his new home. 

I took him out after work and I must say, he is a very outgoing hedgie. I still havn't seen him ball up yet, though he pulls his quills over his face when their is a loud noise. Such a good little boy!! I held him for a few minuites once he woke up when I finally got home from work and he just bumbled around my lap and onto the cup holder/arm rest that is between the seats of the couch.  

I couldn't be happier with Brillo and if any one is looking for a hedgie in the Tampa Bay area, let me know as I would really reccomend the breeder I got him from )


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He sounds like a awesome little guy!
I can't wait to see pic's of him! (hint hint)


----------

